# أسئلة واجابتها عن الروح القدس



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*








السؤال: من هو الروح القدس؟

الجواب: هناك العديد من المفاهيم الخاطئه عن شخصية الروح القدس. أن البعض يرون الروح القدس كقوة خفيه. والبعض الآخر يفهمون الروح القدس كقوة يتيحها الله لأتباعه. ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن شخصيه الروح القدس؟ ببساطه - الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس هو الله. الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أيضا أن للروح القدس عقل وارادة. 

أن كون الروح القدس هو الله موجود فى العديد من الاصحاحات - منها (أعمال الرسل 3:5-4) فى هذا العدد يواجه بطرس عنانيا بكذبه على الروح القدس ويقول له أنه "لم يكذب على أنسان بل الى الله" . هذا يوضح لنا أن الكذب على الروح القدس هو كذب على الله. يمكننا أيضا معرفة أن الروح القدس هو اله لأن لديه العديد من صفات الله على سبيل المثال وجوده اللامحدود نراه فى (مزمور 7:139-8) " أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. أن صعدت الى السموات فأنت هناك. وأن فرشت فى الهاويه فهل أنت". وأيضا فى (كورونثوس الاولى 10:2) نحن نرى صفه اللامحدوديه فى الروح القدس " فأعلنه الله لنا بروحه . لأن الروح يفحص كل شىء حتى أعماق الله . لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور الانسان ألا روح الانسان الذى فيه . هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد ألا روح الله".

يمكننا معرفه صفات شخصية الروح القدس حيث أن لديه عقل ، مشاعر ، وأرادة. ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن الروح القدس يفكر ويشعر ( كورونثوس الاولى 10:2) . الروح القدس يحزن ( أفسس 30:4) . الروح القدس يعضدنا (روميه 26:8-27). الروح القدس يتخذ قرارات بحسب مشيئته ( كورونثوس الاولى 7:12-11). الروح القدس هو الله (المفرد). الثالث فى الثالوث المقدس. و كما الله ، فأن الروح القدس أيضا هو المعزى الذى وعدنا به يسوعالمسيح في (يوحنا 16:14 و 26 و 26:15 ).*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: متي وكيف ننال الروح القدس؟

الجواب: الرسول بولس يعلمنا أننا ننال الروح القدس متي آمننا بالرب يسوع المسيح ولحظة قبولنا له كمخلصنا الشخصي. كورنثوس الأولي 13:12 يعلن "لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضا اعتمدنا الي جسد واحد، يهوداً كنا أم يونانيين، عبيداً أم أحراراً، وجميعنا سقينا روحاً واحداً". ورومية 9:8 يقول لنا ان لم يحصل شخص علي الروح القدس فأنه لا يعتبر ملك المسيح. "وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، ان كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم. ولكن ان كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح، فذلك ليس له" وأفسس يعلمنا أن الروح القدس هو ختم الخلاص لكل من يؤمن "الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم، اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق، انجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس" أفسس 13:1 -14.

وهذه الآيات توضح أن قبول الروح القدس يتم لحظة الخلاص. فبولس لن يقول أننا كلنا اعتمدنا بالروح القدس أن لم يكن كل المؤنيين في كورنثوس قد قبلوا الروح القدس. ورومية 9:8 أيضا توضح بصورة أقوي أنه أن كان شخص ما لم يقبل الروح القدس فهو لا يعتبر تابعا للمسيح. ولذلك نري أن قبول الروح القدس هوالعلامة المميزة لقبول الخلاص. وأيضا لا يمكن للروح القدس أن يكون علامة الأختتام كما هو مكتوب في (أفسس 13:1-14) أن لم يتم ذلك لحظة الخلاص. والعديد من المقاطع الكتابية توضح لنا أن خلاصنا مضمون لحظة قبولنا يسوع المسيح كمخلص.  

ونجد أن هذا الموضوع مثير للنقاش حيث أن خدمات الروح القدس عادة ما تكون غير مفهومة. فقبول وحلول الروح القدس يحدث لحظة الخلاص. في حين الملء بالروح هو عملية مستمرة في حياة المؤمن. وفي حين أننا نعتقد أن معمودية الروح القدس تحدث وقت الخلاص فبعض المؤمنيين لا يعتقدون ذلك. وهذا يؤدي بعض الأحيان الي اخطاء معمودية الروح بقبول الروح القدس. وفي الختام، كيف نقبل الروح القدس؟ يمكننا أن نقبل الروح القدس أن آمننا بأن الرب يسوع المسيح هو مخلصنا (يوحنا 5:3-16). متي نقبل الروح القدس؟ نحن نقبل الروح القدس لحظة ايماننا بالرب يسوع.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى موهبة التكلم بألسنة؟ هل ما زالت موهبة التكلم بألسنة موجودة ليومنا هذا؟ ما هى الصلاة بألسنة؟

الجواب: أن أول حدث للتكلم بألسنة كان فى يوم الخمسين (أعمال 1:2-4) . لقد ذهب الرسل لمشاركة الأنجيل مع الجموع متحدثين معهم بلغاتهم الخاصة " كريتيون وعرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله " (أعمال 11:2) . أن ترجمة اللغه اليونانية لكلمة "ألسنة" هى "لغات" لذلك فأن موهبة التكلم بألسنة هى لغة أخرى لا يعرفها الشخص ليبشر لشخص لا يتكلم هذه اللغه فى كورونثوس الأولى عدد 12-14 عندما يناقش بولس المواهب المعجزية يقول " فالآن أيها الأخوة أن جئت اليكم متكلما بألسنة فماذا أنفعكم أن لم أكلمكم أما بأعلان أو بعلم أو بنبوة أو بتعليم" (كورونثوس الأولى 6:14) . وفقا للرسول بولس فأنه من المتفق عليه أن الألسنة التى تم وصفها فى أعمال الرسل يكون لها قيمة كبيرة عند الشخص الذى يسمع كلمة الله بلغته الخاصة ولكنها عديمة الفائدة للأخرين ما لم يتم ترجمتها. 

أن من لديه موهبة ترجمة الألسنة (كورونثوس الأولي 30:12) يمكنه فهم المتكلم بالألسنه حتى لو لم يفهم اللغه التى تم التكلم بها . يقوم مترجم الألسنة بترجمة الرسالة الى لغه يفهمها الأخرون. 

" لذلك من يتكلم بلسان فليصل لكى يترجم " (كورونثوس الأولى 13:14) . أن ما توصل اليه بولس بشأن الألسنة الغير مترجمة جاء قويا فيما قاله " ولكن فى كنيسه أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أعلم آخرين أيضا أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان " (كورونثوس الأولى 19:14) . 

هل موهبة التكلم بألألسنة موجودة فى يومنا هذا ؟ (كورونثوس الأولى 8:13) يذكر أن موهبة التكلم بالألسنة ستنتهى بمجيء "الكامل" فى كورونثوس الأولي 10:13. 

أن البعض يشيرون الى الأختلاف فى لغة التنبوء والمعرفة فكلمة "تبطل" تدل علي اختفاء الألسنة تدريجيا قبل وصول "الكامل" و بالرغم من أن ذلك احتما وارد ولكنة غير واضح من النص. أن البعض يشيرون الى النص فى أشعياء 11:28 وأيوب 28:2-29 كدليل على أن التكلم بألسنة هى علامة من الله على دينونته الأتية . (كورونثوس الأولى 22:14) يصف الألسنة "كعلامة لغير المؤمنين" ووفقا لهذا الجدل فأن موهبة التكلم بألسنة كانت بمثابة تحذيرا لليهود بأن الله سيدين أسرائيل لرفضهم ليسوع المسيح كمسيا . لذلك عندما قام الله فعلا بدينونة أسرائيل (دمار أورشليم عن طريق الرومان فس سنة 70 ميلاديا). فأن موهبة التكلم بألسنة لم تعد تفى الغرض التى هدفت اليه . وحتي ان كانت هذه النظرية صحيحة . فأن الوصول للهدف من هذه الهبة لا يعني بالضرورة الى أنتهاء وجودها. فأن الكتاب المقدس لا يؤكد أن موهبة التكلم بألسنة قد أنتهت . 

فى نفس الوقت ان كانت موهبة التكلم بالألسنة ما زالت موجوده فى الكنيسة اليوم لكانت تمارس وفقا لما جاء بالكتاب المقدس اي انها تمثل لغة حقيقية (كورونثوس الاولى 10:14) و بهدف توصيل كلمة الله لشخص يتحدث لغة أخرى (أعمال 6:2-12). وكانت ستكون بأتفاق مع وصية الله من خلال الرسول بولس "أن كان أحد يتكلم بلسان فأثنين أثنين أو على الأكثر ثلاثه ثلاثه وبترتيب وليترجم واحد. ولكن أن لم يكن مترجم فليصمت فى الكنيسة وليكلم نفسة والله" (كورونثوس الاولى 27:14-28). و كذلك يتم التكلم بخضوع (كورونثوس الاولى 33:14) " لأن الله ليس أله تشويش بل أله سلام. كما فى جميع كنائس القديسين " .  

بالتأكيد يمكن لله أعطاء موهبة التكلم بألسنة لشخص ليمكنه من توصيل الرسالة الي شخص يتحدث لغة أخرى . أن الروح القدس قدوس فى توزيع المواهب الروحية (كورونثوس الأولى 11:12) . تخيل كم سيكون العمل التبشيرى أكثر جدوى أذا كان المبشرون لا يحتاجون لتعلم لغات مختلفة بل يمكنهم التحدث لكل فرد بلغته. ولكن الله لا يفعل ذلك. ان التكلم بألسنة لا يتم فى يومنا هذا بالشكل الذى كان عليه فى العهد الجديد بالرغم من أن ذلك سيكون ذو فائدة عظيمة. أن جميع المؤمنين الذين يتحدثون بألسنة اليوم لا يفعلون ذلك وفقا للقواعد المذكورة فى الأصحاحات السابق ذكرها. هذا يؤدى بنا الى الأيمان أن موهبة التكلم بألسنة قد أنتهت أوأنها تمنح وتمثل قلة قليله منخطة الله للكنيسة اليوم. 

أن الذين يعتقدون أن موهبة التكلم بألسنة هى "لغة صلاة" لبناء النفس، يأتون بذلك الأعتقاد من (كورونثوس الأولى 4:14 أو 28:14) "من يتكلم بلسان يبنى نفسه . وأما من يتنبأ فيبنى الكنيسة". فى كل أصحاح 14 يؤكد بولس أهمية ترجمة الألسنه أنظر 5:14-12 فبولس يقول فى عدد 4 انك عندما تتكلم بألسنة من غير ترجمة فأنك تبني نفسك فقط، وتظهر أنك أنسان روحي أكثر من الآخرين، بينما التكلم بالألسنة المصاحب بترجمة فهو لبناء الجميع. العهد الجديد لا يعطى تعليمات محدده " للصلاة بألسنة" ولا غرض محدد من "الصلاة بألسنة" أو تم فيه وصف شخصا "يصلى بألألسنة". أن الصلاة بالألسنة غرضها البناء شخصى و ذلك غير عادل للذين ليس لديهم موهبة الألسنة وبالتالى غير قادرين علي أفادة أنفسهم . كورونثوس الاولى 29:12-30 يذكر بوضوح أن ليس كل الاشخاص لديهم موهبة التكلم بالألسنة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هي معمودية الروح القدس؟

الجواب: يمكن تعريف معمودية الروح القدس بعمل روح الله في قلب المؤمن لتوحيده مع المسيح ومع المؤمنين الآخرين في جسد المسيح لحظة الخلاص. وفي كورنثوس الأولي 12:12-13 ورومية 1:6-4 يمكننا أن نجد المقاطع الأساسية الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس التي توضح هذا المعتقد. وكورنثوس الأولي 13:12 يقول، "لأننا جميعاً بروح واحد أيضاً أعتمدنا الي جسدا واحد، يهوداً كنا أم يونانيين، عبيداً أم أحرار، وجميعاً سقينا روحاً واحدة". رومية 1:6-4 يقول "فماذا نقول ؟ أنبقي في الخطيئة لكي تكثر النعمة؟ حاشا! نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش فيها؟ أم تجهلون أننا كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته." ورغم أن رومية 6 لا يصف بصورة محددة روح الله، فأنه يصف وضع المؤمنيين أمام الله و كورنثوس الأولي 12 يعرفنا كيف تتم المعمودية.

وهناك ثلاثة حقائق ضرورية للنظر في هذا الموضوع وقد تساعد علي توسيع فهمنا للمعمودية بالروح. أولا، كورنثوس الأولي 13:12 يعلن بوضوح أن جميعنا قد أعتمدنا كما أننا جميعنا سقينا بروح واحدة. ثانيا، لا يوجد أي جزء في الكتاب المقدس يشجع المؤمنيين علي التعمد بالروح وفي الروح القدس – مما يوضح أن جميع المؤمنيين يشتركوا في هذه النعمة. ثالثاً، وأخيرا أن أفسس5:4 يشير الي المعمودية بالروح. والمقصود بهذه الآية، ان المعمودية بالروح هي واقع كل مؤمن، تماما كما نشترك في ايمان واحد واله واحد.  

وفي النهاية، فالمعمودية بالروح القدس تفعل شيئين (1) توحدنا في جسد المسيح (2) تؤكد صلبنا مع المسيح. فكوننا جسد من جسدة يؤكد قيامتنا معه في جدة الحياة (رومية 4:6). لذلك فيجب علينا أن نمارس مواهبنا الروحية وأن نوظف هذا الجسد تبعا لما هو مكتوب في كورنثوس الأولي 13:12. فاختبار المعمودية الواحدة يعضد وحدة الكنيسة كما هو مذكور في أفسس 5:4. وعلاقتنا بالمسيح وموته، ودفنه، وقيامته من خلال المعمودية بالروح القدس وهو مايجعلنا ندرك قيمة المسيرة مع المسيح في جدة الحياة والانفصال عن الخطيئة (رومية 1:6-10 وكولوسي 12:2).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو التجديف علي الروح القدس؟

الجواب: حالة التجديف علي الروح القدس مذكورة في العهد الجديد في مرقس 22:3-30 وفي متي 22:12-32. والتعبير "تجديف" يعني "التحدي و الأستخاف بالمقدسات". فيمكن استخدام التعبير لوصف قذف الله، أو التقليل من شأن أشياء متعلقة بالله بصورة متعمدة. وأيضا يمكنها وصف نسب الله بشيء شرير، أو نكران شيء حسن قد فعله الله. ولكن مانريد أن نتناوله هنا هو التجديف علي الروح القدس وهو مذكور في متي 31:12 ففي الآيتين 31 و 32 نجد أن الفريسيين الذين قد عاينوا المسيح وأعماله المعجزية من خلال القوة الممنوحة له بالروح القدس، قد أدعوا أنه ملبوس بالشيطان "بعلزبول" (متي 24:12). ولاحظ أن في مرقس 30:3 أن كلام المسيح محدد جدا عن "التجديف ضد الروح القدس".  

والتجديف هو متعلق بأتهام شخص ما للمسيح بأنه مليء بالشر بدلا من أنه مليء بالروح القدس. وهناك طرق أخري للتجديف علي الروح القدس ولكن هذه كانت الطريقة "الغير مغتفرة". وكنتيجة فالتجديف علي الروح القدس لا يمكن تكراره اليوم. حيث أن المسيح ليس علي الأرض. ولكنه جالس علي يمين الله. ولا يمكن لأحد أن يري المسيح يصنع معجزات وينسب عملة لأبليس بدلا من الروح القدس. وبالرغم أنه لايمكن التجديف علي الروح القدس اليوم، يجب أن نعلم أن الذي لا يغتفر هو – حالة عدم التصديق وعدم الأيمان المستمرة. فلا يوجد عذر للشخص الذي مات ولم يؤمن. والرفض المستمر لحض الروح القدس لنا للثقة في يسوع المسيح ابنه هو تجديف لا يغتفر. وتذكر ما هو مكتوب في يوحنا 16:3 "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية." فالحالة الوحيدة التي لا ينال فيها شخص ما الغفران هي عندما لا يؤمن بالله ويسوع المسيح ابنه.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل مواهب الروح القدس المعجزية مازالت موجودة اليوم؟

الجواب: أولاً، لابد أن ندرك أن المقصود بهذا السؤال ليس ان كان الله مازال يمارس المعجزات اليوم. فأنه غير كتابي الا نؤمن بأن الله مازال يشفي، ويتحدث للناس، بل ويصنع آيات وعجائب اليوم. بل السؤال هو ان كانت مواهب الروح المذكورة في كورنثوس الأولي أسفار 12 و 14 مازالت حية في الكنيسة اليوم. هذا أيضا ليس سؤالاً عن مقدرة الروح القدس أعطاء شخص ما موهبة روحية. بل السؤال هو هل يمنح الروح القدس نفس المواهب اليوم. وقبل كل شيء نحن ندرك أن الروح القدس قادر علي أعطاء المواهب حسب ارادته (كورنثوس الأولي 7:12-11).

وفي كتاب أعمال الرسل، غالبية المعجزات تمت من خلال التلاميذ. و كورنثوس الثانية 12:12 يعطينا السبب، "ان علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم في كل صبر، بآيات وعجائب وقوات". فأن كان كل مؤمن بالمسيح مجهز لأن يقوم بعجائب، آيات، ومعجزات فهذا لا يوضح بأي شكل من الأشكال صفات التلميذ. وأعمال الرسل 22:2 يقول لنا أنه "نسب" ليسوع معجزات، عجائب، وآيات". ومثيل لذلك ما نسب للرسل من معجزات. أعمال الرسل 3:14 يصف بأن رسالة الأنجيل قد تأكدت بالمعجزات التي صنعها بولس وبرنابا.

وكورنثوس الأولي أصحاح 12-14 يتناول موضوع مواهب الروح. ويتضح مما هو مكتوب أن المسيحيون "العادييون" قد أعطوا أحيانا مواهب معجزية (8:12 -10 و 28-30). ونري مما تعلمناه سابقا أن التلاميذ قد أعطوا علامة مميزة من خلال العجائب والمعجزات، و أن حصول المسيحيين العاديين علي هذه المواهب كان الاستثناء وليس القاعدة. و نري في الكتاب المقدس أنه خارج التلاميذ وأتباعهم لا يوجد أحد آخر يمارس مواهب الروح المعجزية.

وأنه أيضاً من المهم ادراك أن الكنيسة الأولي لم يكن لديهم الكتاب المقدس بأكمله كما نتمتع به نحن اليوم (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 -17). ولذلك فموهبة التنبؤ، المعرفة، والحكمة، الخ كانت مواهب مهمة لتمكن الكنيسة الأولي من معرفة ارادة الله. فموهبة التنبؤ مكنت المؤمنين من أعلان حقائق جديدة واعلانات من الله. وبما أن أعلان الله لنا قد أكمل من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فالاحتياج الي المواهب الأعلانية قد أختلف عن أيام الكنيسة الأولي. 

والله يشفي أناس بطرق معجزية كل يوم، والله مازال يحدثنا اليوم، ان كان ذلك بصوت مسموع أو بالتحدث لعقولنا، اومن خلال انطباعات و مشاعر. والله مازال يفعل آيات، معجزات، و عجائب – وأحياناً يفعل ذلك من خلال أشخاص مؤمنيين. ولكن هذه الأشياء لا تعتبر مواهب الروح. فغرض المواهب الأساسي كان لأثبات مصداقية الأنجيل والتلاميذ. والكتاب المقدس لا يذكر بوضوع انتهاء هذه المواهب ولكنه يعطينا أسبابا تجعلنا نعتقد ذلك.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف أمتليء بالروح القدس؟

الجواب: هناك آية أساسية تتناول الامتلاء بالروح القدس في هذا الزمن في يوحنا 16:14، وفي هذه الآية يعد الرب يسوع المؤمنين بأن الروح القدس سيحل عليهم وبصورة دائمة. ومن المهم التمييز بين الحلول والملء. فحلول الروح القدس ليس مخصص للبعض فقط ولكن لكل المؤمنيين. وهناك العديد من المقاطع الكتابية المؤيدة لهذا الأعتقاد. وأولها أن الروح القدس هو هبة لجميع المؤمنيين بالمسيح يسوع من غير أي شروط (يوحنا 37:7-39). وثانياً أن الروح القدس يمنح عند قبول الخلاص. وغلاطية 2:3 يوضح نفس الحقيقة قائلا أن الاختتام وحلول الروح القدس يحدث عند الايمان. ثالثاً، أن حلول الروح القدس هو شيء دائم. وهبة الروح القدس هي عربون مقدم للمؤمنيين للتعبير عما ينتظرهم من الأمجاد المستقبلية في المسيح (كورنثوس الثانية 22:11 و أفسس 30:4).

هذا مختلف عن وصية الأمتلاء بالروح القدس الموجودة في أفسس 18:5 . حيث يجب علينا أن نسلم نفوسنا بصورة كلية للروح القدس حتي يمتلكنا، و يملئنا. رومية 9:8 وأفسس 13:1-14 يقول أنه يسكن في داخل كل مؤمن، ولكنه يمكن أن يكدر (أفسس 30:4)، وعمله بداخلنا يمكن أن يخمد (تسالونيكي الأولي 19:5). وعندما نسمح لذلك بأن يحدث فنحن لا نختبر ملء الروح القدس وعمله وقوته في داخلنا ومن خلالنا. الأمتلاء بالروح القدس يعني الحرية بأن نسمح لله بملء كل أجزاء حياتنا وقيادتنا والتحكم فينا. وبهذا يمكن لقوة الله أن تظهر من خلالنا ولعمل أشياء مثمرة. والملء بالروح القدس لا يقتصر علي الأعمال الخارجية فقط ولكنه يتضمن أخص أفكارنا وأقرب نوايانا ودوافعنا ومزمور 14:19 يقول "ليكن كلام فمي، وفكر قلبي، مرضيا أمامك يا رب صخرتي ووليي."

الخطيئة هي الشيء الذي يفصلنا عن الله وعن الملء بالروح القدس، في حين أن الملء الدائم يتحقق بطاعة الله. ورغم أن اهتمامنا يجب أن يكون الأمتلاء كما هو في أفسس 18:5 . ولكن طاعتنا لله وكلمته هو ما يعطي الروح القدس حرية العمل فينا. وبسبب طبيعتنا الخاطئة، فلا يمكننا أن نحصل علي الملء في جميع الأوقات. ولذا يجب أن نتخلص من خطيئتنا أولا بأول ونجدد عهدنا مع الله ونعلن له رغبتنا بأن نتمليء بالروح القدس و أن نسلم له دفة الحياة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف أعرف ما هي موهبتي الروحية؟

الجواب: أنه لا يوجد وصفة سحرية أو أختبار ما لتحديد مواهبنا الروحية. فالروح القدس يقوم بتوزيع هذه المواهب كما يروم له (كورنثوس الأولي 7:12-11). وفي نفس الوقت، لا يريد الله لنا أن نجهل الطريقة التي يريدنا أن نخدمه بها. والمعضلة هنا هي أننا في بعض الأحيان ما نركز علي مواهبنا الروحية ونقرر خدمة الله في النواحي التي نشعر أننا قد قد وهبنا بها فقط. في حين أن الله يطلب منا أن نخدمه بطاعة. وهو قادر علي تجهيزنا واعدادنا بما نحتاجه لتنفيذ عمله.  

ويمكننا من أن نتعرف علي مواهبنا الروحية بطرق مختلفة. فهنالك بعض الأختبارات المدروسة التي قد تساعدنا علي ذلك وأن كانت غير شاملة النتائج. مدح الآخرين لنا في نواح معينة، اذ أن الأخرين الذين يخدمون معنا غالبا ما يلاحظوا أشياء ما فينا قد لا نعرفها عن أنفسنا أو نتجاهلها. وبالطبع الصلاة مهمة جداً. فالعالم بمواهبنا الروحية هو الواهب نفس أي الروح القدس. فيمكننا أن نسأل الله أن يبين لنا هذه المواهب كي نستغلها ونستخدمها لتمجيد الله.

نعم، أن الله يدعوا البعض لأن يكونوا معلمين ويمنحهم موهبة التعليم. ويدعو الآخرين لأن يكونوا خدام ويمنحهم موهبة المساعدة. ولكن يجب علينا أن نتذكر أنه وأن عرفنا مواهبنا فيجب علينا خدمة الله وأن كان ذلك ممثلا في نواح أخري. فهل من المهم أن نعلم ما هي الموهبة التي منحنا الله اياها؟ نعم، مهم جداً. وعليه فهل من الخطاء أن نركز علي مواهبنا ونفقد بذلك فرص أخري يمكن من خلالها أن نخدم الله ؟ نعم، فأن كنا قد سلمنا حياتنا بأكملها لله فأنه قادر علي اعدادنا واستخدامنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف يقوم الله بتوزيع المواهب الروحية؟ هل يمكن أن يمنحني الله الموهبة الروحية التي أطلبها منه؟

الجواب: رومية 3:12-8 وكورنثوس الأولي 12 يوضحا لنا أن كل مسيحي يمنح مواهب روحية حسب مشيئة الله. وتمنح المواهب الروحية بغرض بناء جسد المسيح (ورنثوس الأولي 7:12 و 12:14). والتوقيت المحدد الذي يمنح فيه الأنسان هذه المواهب غير مذكور في الكتاب المقدس. ولكن يعتقد الكثيرين أن المواهب الروحية تمنح في وقت الولادة الروحية (لحظة الخلاص). في حين أن بعض الآيات الكتابية تشير الي أنه في بعض الأحيان يمنح الله هذه الهبات في وقت لاحق. فنري في تيموثاوس الأولي 14:4 وتيموثاوس الثانية 6:1 الأشارة الي "الهبة" التي تلقاها تيموثاوس في وقت مسحه "بروح النبؤة". وقد يعني ذلك أن أحد الشيوخ قد تحدث بروح الله في وقت مسح تيموثاوس بأن الله سيعينه ويمكنه في خدمته الآتية.

ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أيضاً في كورنثوس الأولي 28:12 و كورنثوس الأولي 12:14-13 أن الله هو من يحدد هذه الهبات. وهذا يعلمنا أن الهبات ليست لكل شخص. ويعلم الرسول بولس أعضاء كنيسة كورنثوس أن يطلبوا المواهب الروحية التي تبني الكنيسة مثل موهبة التنبوء (وهي التحدث بكلمة الله لبناء الآخرين) بدلاً من أن يطلبوا المواهب ذات المظهر "الجذاب". فلماذا يحض بولس المؤمنون علي طلبة "أفضل" المواهب ان لم يكن هناك فرصة للحصول علي مواهب أخري؟ وهنا نتذكر أن حتي سليمان لجأ الي الله لطلب الحكمة في القضاء بين الناس، ونجد أن الله يستمر في منحنا الهبات التي نحتاجها لبناء كنيسته.

وأنه من المؤكد أن المواهب تمنح حسب مشيئة الله وليس بحسب اختيارنا. فان قام كل فرد في كنيسة كورنثوس بطلب نفس الهبة مثل التنبوء، فأن الله بالقطع لن يستجيب للجميع. لماذا؟ لأنه أن قام الكل بالتنبوء فمن سيقوم بكل الأحتياجات والوظائف الكنسية الأخري؟ 

ومن الواضح تماماً أن الله يجهزنا لما يطلبه منا. فان طلب الله منا فعل شيئ ما (مثل الشهادة بأسمه، محبة المبغوضين، تلمذة الأمم،...الخ)، فأنه يجهزنا لقصده. وربما يكون البعض منا أقل "موهبة" من الآخرين من ناحية المقدرة علي التبشير ولكن المسيح يطالب كل منا بأن نذهب ونكرز (متي 18:28-20 وأعمال الرسل 8:1). فنحن مدعوون للتبشير بغض النظر ان كان لدينا موهبة التبشير أم لا. فالشخص المسيحي الذي يصمم علي أتباع وصية الله ويحرص علي ممارسة تعليم الآخرين قد يكون أفضل من شخص ما حاصل علي موهبة التعليم والتبشير وهو لا يستخدم هذه المواهب.

وفي النهاية، هل نمنح المواهب الروحية عند قبولنا المسيح كمخلص شخصي، أم من خلال مسيرتنا مع المسيح؟ الأجابة هي أن كلا من الحالتين جائزتين. من الطبيعي أن يمنح الفرد مواهب روحية لحظة الخلاص ولكن هناك مواهب نكتسبها بنمونا الروحي. هل يمكن أن نرغب ونصبو الي موهبة روحية معينة؟ كورنثوس الأولي 31:12 يشير الي أن ذلك ممكناً "ولكن جدوا للمواهب الحسني". يمكنك أن تتشوق وتطلب من الله موهبة معينة، ولكن ان لم تكن ارادة الله، لن تحصل علي هذه الموهبة. فالله بحكمته العتيدة يعلم ما هو نافع لبناء مملكته. 

فلايهم مقدار ما منحنا من هبات، اذ أننا كلنا مدعوون لتحقيق عدداً من الوظائف الروحية مثل ممارسة الرحمة، كرم الضيافة، خدمة الآخرين، والتبشير بكلمة الله. اذ أننا نخدم الله لأننا نحبه، وهدفنا أن نبني الآخرين لمجده، فأنه سيمجد أسمه، وسينمي كنيسته، ويجازينا عن أعمالنا (كورنثوس الأولي 5:3-8 و 31:12-1:14). والله يعدنا أنه أن تلذننا به أن يعطينا سؤل قلوبنا (مزامير 4:37-5). وهذا يتضمن خدمته بطريقة مهدفة تشبع قلوبنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل ينبغي أن يشعر المؤمن بحضور الروح القدس؟

الجواب: نحن "نشعر" بحضور الروح القدس عندما يؤنب ضمائرنا، أو يعزينا، أو يقوينا_ ولكن الكتاب المقدس لا يعلمنا أن نبني علاقتنا بالروح القدس بناء علي ما نشعر به. فكل مؤمن يسكن الروح القدس فيه. وقد قال يسوع أن الروح المعزي سيأتي ليكون معنا وفينا. "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم الي الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم"(يوحنا 16:14-17). 

ونحن نعلم أن الروح القدس معنا لأن كلمة الله تخبرنا بذلك. وروح الله يسكن في كل مؤمن، ولكن لا "يتحكم" الروح القدس في كل مؤمن، فهناك فرق بين الحالتين. فعندما نتصرف بالجسد، فأننا لا نسمح لروح الله الساكن فينا بالتحكم في تصرفاتنا. ويعلق الرسول بولس علي هذه الحقيقة بطريقة تساعدنا علي الفهم "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس 18:5). وكثيراً ما تفسر هذه الآية بأن الرسول بولس يحثنا علي عدم شرب الخمر. ولكن المعني المقصود بهذه الآية هو الأشارة الي مسيرة ومصارعة المؤمن الروحية. فهي تعني أكثر بكثيراً من مجرد تحذير من الأكثار من شرب الخمور.  

فعندما يكثر الأنسان من الشرب، فأنه يستعرض صفات معينة منها: الحديث الغير مفهوم، وعدم التحكم في النفس. ويعقد الرسول بولس مقارنة هنا، هذه المقارنة تشير الي حقيقة أنه من السهل التعرف علي الشخص الذي يتصرف كمخمور حيث يتحكم تأثير الخمر علي حديثه وتصرفاته أما الشخص المملوء بالروح القدس فستدل تصرفاته علي ذلك الملء. فنقرأ في غلاطية 22:5-24 عن ثمر الروح. فهذه الثمار تظهر علي المؤمن المولود ثانية الذي يسمح بقيادة الروح القدس له.

ونجد أن زمن الفعل في أفسس 18:5 يشير الي استمرار الملء بالروح القدس. وباقي الجزء الموجود في أفسس يعطينا صفات المؤمن المملوء بالروح القدس "مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين كل حين علي كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، لله والآب. خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله" (أفسس 19:5-21).

ولذلك فأن المؤمن المولود ثانية يجب أن يعطي السيادة للروح القدس فلا يتحكم فيه أي شيء آخر. فنحن غير مملؤون لأننا مجرد "نشعر" بذلك بل لأن هذه النعمة المعطاة لنا في المسيح. فالملء بالروح القدس هو نتيجة للمسيرة مع الله بروح الطاعة. فهي اذاً عطية نعمة وليست احساس عابر. فكثيراً ما تخدعنا العواطف، وننفعل جسدياً ولايكون ذلك من الله. "اسلكوا بالروح، فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد... ان كنا نعيش بالروح، فلنسلك أيضاً بحسب الروح" (غلاطية 16:5 و25).

وبالرغم من كل ما سبق، فأننا لاننكر أنه في بعض المرات يشعر الأنسان بحضور الروح القدس العجيب وقوته. وعندما يحدث ذلك، يمتليء الأنسان بفرح لامثيل له. فقد "رقص الملك داوود غبطة" (صموئيل الثاني 14:6) عندما أحضر تابوت العهد الي أورشليم. فأختبار الفرح بالروح هو فهم أننا منعم علينا كأبناء الله. فقطعاً يمكننا لمس حضور الله ولكننا لا يجوز لنا أن نبني علمنا بحضور الله علي الأحساس والمشاعر فقط.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو مقطع "أرسال الروح من الأبن"؟

الجواب: هذا المقطع الكتابي كان ومازال محل جدل في الكنيسة. والسؤال هو هل قام الله الآب أم الآب والأبن بأرسال الروح القدس. فكلمة "فيليك" في اللغة اللاتينية تعني "والأبن". وتشير هنا الي أن الروح القدس قد تم ارساله من الآب والأبن. ولقد ثار جدل كبير حول هذه النقطة مما تسبب في انفصال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في عام 1054 ميلادياً. ومازالت الكنيستان لا تتفقا علي هذا المفهوم. 

ويوحنا 26:14 يقول لنا، "وأما المعزي، الروح القدس، الذي سيرسله الآب بأسمي، فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" وأيضاً يقول في 26:15 "ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا اليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي" وأنظر أيضاً يوحنا 16:14 وفيليبي 19:1. وهذه الآيات تشير الي أن الروح القدس قد أرسل من الآب والأبن. وأهم أمر في هذا المقطع هو محاولة الكنيسة حفظ آلوهية الروح القدس. فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا بوضوح أن الروح القدس هو الله (أعمال الرسل 3:5-4). والذين يجادلون أن الروح القدس قد أرسل من الآب والأبن يزعمون أن ذلك يجعل الروح القدس "أقل" قيمة من الآب والأبن. في حين أن الذين يؤمنون "بمقطع أرسال الروح من الأبن" يعتقدون أن أرسال الروح القدس من الآب والأبن لا يقلل من شأن الروح القدس اذ هو متساو مع الله الآب والآبن.

وفي الغالب أننا لن نستطيع حل هذا الجدل حيث أننا لا نستطيع كبشر محدودين ادراك فكر الله اللامحدود بصورة شاملة. فالروح القدس هو الله... وقد أرسل من الله "عوضاً" عن وجود يسوع المسيح هنا علي الأرض. فان كان الروح القدس قد أرسل من ألآب أو من الآب والأبن – فهذا لا يمكننا الرد علية بحسم، ولا نري أنه شيء لابد من الرد عليه أو معرفته. فلذا يستمر الجدل.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هي ثمار الروح القدس؟

الجواب: يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في غلاطية 22:5-23 "وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، ايمان وداعة تعفف" فثمار الروح هي نتيجة لدور الروح القدس في حياة المؤمن. ومن الواضح في الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس يحل علي كل فرد لحظة ايمانه بالرب يسوع المسيح (رومية 9:8 و كورنثوس الأولي 13:12 وأفسس 13:1-14). وواحد من الأسباب الرئيسية لحلول الروح القدس علي الأنسان هو أن يغير الله حياة ذلك الأنسان. فالروح القدس يجعلنا نتشبه بالله ونصبح مثله.

وثمار الروح تتعارض تماماً مع أفعال طبيعتنا الخاطئة فغلاطية 19:5-21 يقول، "وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة، التي هي: زني عهارة نجاسة دعارة. عبادة الأوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة حسد قتل سكر بطر". ونجد أن غلاطية 19:5-21 يخبرنا عن أنواع مختلفة من الخطايا فكلنا خطاة ان لم نعرف الله ونسلم أمورنا للروح القدس. فطبيعتنا الخاطئة تثمر خطيئة (غلاطية 19:5-21)، في حين أن ثمار الروح (غلاطية 22:5-23).

والحياة المسيحية تمثل صراعاً بين طبيعتنا الخاطئة وثمار الروح. فبشر ساقطون، كلنا مقيدون برغبات الجسد الزائفة والخاطئة (رومية 14:7-25). وكمسيحيون، يثمر الروح القدس فينا ويمكننا من التغلب علي أفعال الطبيعة الخاطئة (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5، وفيليبي 13:4). والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد مسيحي يتمتع بالأنتصار الدائم والغلبة علي الخطيئة. ولكن هدفنا كمسيحيون ينحصر في السماح لروح الله القدوس أن يغير طبيعتنا الخاطئة وأن يثمر فينا الثمار الروحية التي تتغلب علي الرغبات والطبيعة الخاطئة. فالله يرغب أن تأتي حياتنا بثمر الروح، وهذا ممكناً بمعونة الروح القدس​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المقصود باحزان/ اخماد الروح القدس؟

الجواب: عند استخدام كلمة "اخماد" في الروح القدس، فأنها غالباً ما تشير الي اطفاء النار. فعندما يضع المؤمن درع الأيمان، كجزء من رداء البر (أفسس 16:6)، فأنه يتفادي بل ويخمد قوة الشظايا النارية الآتية من ابليس. والمسيح يصف الجحيم كمكان فيه النار لا "تنطفيء" (مرقس 44:9 و46 و48). فالروح القدس كالنار المستعرة في داخل المؤمن. وهو لابد وأن يظهر في سلوكنا وأفعالنا. فعندما لا يسمح المؤمن للروح القدس أن يظهر من خلال أفعاله، وعندما نفعل ما نعلم بأنه خاطيء، فأننا "نخمد" الروح القدس في داخلنا. 

ولفهم ما هو المقصود "باحزان" الروح القدس، لابد وأن ندرك أننا نحزن شخص الروح القدس لأنه مختبر الحزن مثلنا في شخص يسوع المسيح. أفسس 30:4 يقول لنا أننا يجب ألا "نحزن" الروح بالحياة مثل سائر الأمم (17:4-19)، أو بالخضوع للأنسان العتيق ولطبيعتنا الخاطئة (22:2-24)، أو بالكذب (25:4)، أو بالغضب (26:4-27)، أو بالسرقة (28:4)، أو باللعن (29:4)، أو بالحنق والمرارة والتجديف (31:4)، أو بعدم الصفح (32:4)، أو بالأباحة الجنسية والزني (3:5-5). ف"احزان" الروح القدس هو نتيجة لسلوك خاطيء ان كان ذلك فكرياً، أو عملياً. 

فاذاً "احزان" أو "اخماد" الروح هما شيئان متقاربان جداً في تأثيرهما، فالأثنين يعرقلا مسيرتنا كأبناء لله. والاثنان يحدثان عندما يعصي المؤمن الله وعندما يتبع شهواته ورغباته الأرضية. فالطريق الصحيح هو الذي يؤدي الي تقرب المؤمن من الله ويرشده الي الطهر والبعد عن الخطيئة والعالم. فكما لا نبغي أن نحزن يجب ألا نحزن الروح القدس الساكن فينا وأن نخضع لقيادته لحياتنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي الصلاة بالألسنة؟ هل الصلاة بالألسنة لغة معينة بين المؤمن والله؟

الجواب: كخلفية لهذا الموضوع، من فضلك أقراء اجابة السؤال الموجود تحت عنوان هبة التكلم بالألسنة . وهناك أربعة مقاطع كتابية يشار اليها كأدلة علي التكلم بالألسنة. رومية 26:8 وكورنثوس الأولي 4:14-17، وأفسس 18:6 ويهوذا عدد 20. وأفسس 18:6 و يهوذا 20 يذكرون "الصلاة بالروح". ولكن الألسنة هي لغة صلاة فنستبعد التفسير بأنها "الصلاة بالروح".

رومية 26:8 يعلمنا، "وكذلك الروح يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي. ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها" ونري هنا نقطتان هامتان تجعلنا نستبعد أن يكون المقطع في رومية يشير الي أن التكلم بألسنة هي لغة صلاة (1) رومية 26:8 يذكر أن الروح "يئن" وليس المؤمنين. (2) يخبرنا رومية 26:8 بأن أنات الروح "لا يمكن أن ينطق بها". وبالطبع التكلم بالألسنة يستدعي التحدث. 

وهذا يتركنا لما هو موجود في كورنثوس الأولي 4:14-17 وعدد 14 حيث يقول، "لأنه ان كنت أصلي بلسان، فروحي تصلي، وأما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر". فاذاً كورنثوس الأولي 14:14 يذكر بدقة "الصلاة بألسنة" فما هو المعني بذلك؟ أولاً لابد وأن ندرس السياق. فكورنثوس الأولي والأصحاح 14 يقارن هبة التكلم بألسنة بهبة التنبوء. والأعداد 2-5 تعطينا الأنطباع بأن بولس يري أن النبؤة هبة أكثر أهمية من التكلم بألسنة. وفي نفس الوقت، يعلن بولس عن قيمة التكلم بألسنة ويعبر عن ابتهاجة بالتكلم بألسنة أكثر من كل الآخرين (عدد 18).

والأصحاح الثاني في أعمال الرسل يصف المرة الأولي التي تكلم فيها الناس بالألسنة، في يوم الخمسين، حيث اجتمع التلاميذ في العلية، تكلموا بألسنة. وأيضاً يعلمنا بكل وضوح أن اللغة التي استخدمونها كانت لغة بشرية (أعمال 6:2-8). والتعبيرالمترجم ب"ألسنة" في أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثاني وكورنثوس الأولي الأصحاح 14 هو "لغة". فالتكلم بألسنة هو التكلم بلغة لا تعلمها، لتوصيل رسالة الأنجيل لشخص ما لا يفهم لغتك الأصلية. وحيث أن اللغات المتداولة كانت متعددة في كورنثوس، فيبدو من الواضحاً أنه كان لهذه الهبة أهمية وقيمة كبيرة. فقد كان المؤمنون قادرون علي توصيل وشرح رسالة الأنجيل ببراعة. ولكن بولس وضح لنا أن الألسنة كانت "تترجم" (كورنثوس الأولي 13:14 و27). فالمؤمن من كنيسة كورنثوس كان يعظ كلمة الله بالألسنة لشخص ما يتحدث تلك اللغة، ثم يقوم ذلك الشخص أو شخص آخر في تلك الكنيسة بترجمة ما تم وعظه، حتي يفهم كل فرد في الجماعة ما قيل.  

فما هي اذاً الصلاة بالألسنة وكيف تختلف عن التكلم بالألسنة؟ كورنثوس الأولي 13:14-17 يشير الي الصلاة بالألسنة أيضاً تترجم. وكنتيجة فأنه يبدو أن التكلم بالألسنة استخدم لتقديم صلاة لله. وهذه الصلاة كانت تشهد لفرد ما يتحدث تلك اللغة، ولكنها لابد وان كانت تترجم أيضاً وذلك لبناء الجسد كله.

هذا المعتقد لا يتفق مع الذين يرون أن الصلاة بالألسنة هي لغة صلاة. فمعتقدهم كالتالي: الصلاة بألسنة هي صلاة شخصية بين المؤمن والله (كورنثوس الأولي 1:13)، يستخدمها المؤمن لبناء نفسه (كورنثوس الأولي 4:14). وهذا المعتقد غير كتابي للأسباب التالية:

(1) كيف يمكن أن يكون الصلاة بالألسنة صلاة شخصية أن كان ولابد أن تترجم؟ (كورنثوس الأولي 13:14-17)؟ (2) كيف يمكن أن تكون الصلاة بالألسنة لبناء النفس حين يقول الكتاب أن المواهب الروحية هي لبناء الكنيسة، وليس النفس (كورنثوس الأولي 7:12). (3) كيف يمكن أن تكون الصلاة بالألسنة صلاة شخصية ان كانت الألسنة "علامة لغير المؤمنيين" (كورنثوس الأولي 22:14)؟ (4) الكتاب المقدس يوضح أن ليس كل شخص يمنح هبة التكلم بالألسنة (كورنثوس الأولي 11:12 و 28-30). كيف يمكن أن تكون الصلاة بالألسنة لبناء التفس، اليس جميعنا في احتياج للبناء الروحي؟

أيضاً نجد أن البعض لهم معتقدات أخري تتعلق بالصلاة بألسنة. فالبعض يعتقدون أن الألسنة هي "لغة سرية" تمنع ابليس واجناده من فهم ما نقوله لله في صلاتنا. وهذا المعتقد أيضاً غير كتابي للأسباب التالية: (1) العهد الجديد يصف الألسنة بلغة بشرية. فأنه من المستبعد ألا يقدر ابليس واجناده علي فهم لغة بشرية. (2) مدون في الكتاب المقدس صلوات المؤمنون من غير أي معوقات أو عرقلة من ابليس. فان سمع ابليس أو اجناده صلاتنا فهو ليس له المقدره أن يمنع الله من سماع صلواتنا أو الأستجابة لها حسب مشيئته. فنحن نعلم أن الله يستمع لصلواتنا، فهذا يجعل سماع ابليس لصلواتنا أم لا شيء غير هام.

فماذا نفعل بكل المؤمنون الذين اختبروا الصلاة بالألسنة ووجدوها بناءة لأنفسهم؟ أولاً لابد وأن نبني ايماننا علي ما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس وليس خبراتنا. ولابد أن نترجم خبراتنا تبعاً لما هو في الكتاب وليس ما هو في الكتاب تبعاً لخبراتنا. ثانياً، كثير من الذين يتبعوا البدع والهرطقات ما يقولون أنهم اختبروا التكلم بألسنة. بالطبع ذلك ليس من الروح القدس. وذلك يحضنا علي التمسك بما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس. ثالثاً، كثير من الأبحاث أثبتت أنه يمكن تعلم التكلم بألسنة. حيث أنه عندما يري شخص ما ويسمع الآخرين يتكلمون بألسنة فأنه يتعلم نفس الشيء وان كان غير مدرك بذلك. وقد يفسر ذلك حالة أغلب من يصلوا بألسنة. رابعاً، الشعور "ببناء النفس" هو شعور طبيعي. فالهرمونات الفسيولوجية التي تصاحب أي خبرة جديدة، أو انفعال، تجعل الشخص يشعر بشيء جديد وغير طبيعي.

الصلاة بألسنة هو واحد من الموضوعات التي قد يتفق أو يختلف عليها المسيحيون في المحبة وبأحترام كل طرف للآخر. الصلاة بألسنة لا تحدد خلاصك. والصلاة بألسنة لا تفرق المؤمن المخضرم من المؤمن الحديث. فكون الصلاة بألسنة هي لغة صلاة أم لا شيء غير أساسي في الأيمان. فبالرغم من أننا نعتقد أن الكتاب يرشدنا بعيداً عن فكرة أن الصلاة بالألسنة هي شيء شخصي يبني المؤمن نفسه – فنحن ندرك أن الذين يمارسون الصلاة بالألسنة من أخوتنا المسسيحيون يستحقون كل محبتنا وأحترامنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو دور الروح القدس في حياتنا اليوم؟

الجواب: أعظم عطية منحها الله للبشرية هي عطية حضور الروح القدس. وللروح القدس وظائف وأدوار عديدة. فأولاً، أنه يعمل في قلوب البشر في كل مكان. فقد قال يسوع للتلاميذ، أنه سيرسل روحه القدوس للعالم "لكني أقول لكم الحق: انه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم. ومتي جاء ذاك يبكت العالم علي خطية وعلي بر وعلي دينونة: أما علي خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي. وأما علي بر فلأني ذاهب الي أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً. وأما علي دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين" (يوحنا 7:16-11). وقد أعطي الجميع "ضمير صالح" أن اعترفوا بذلك أم لا، لأننا نعلم أن الروح القدس يذكر عقول الله بحق الله ويقنعهم بحجة عادلة بأنهم خطاة. وهذا الشعور يدفع الناس للرجوع لله وقبول الخلاص.  

فمنذ لحظة خلاصنا فأنننا ملك لله، وروح الله ساكن فينا ويسكن فينا للأبد، ويختمنا بختم بنوته الأبدية. ولقد قال يسوع أنه سيرسل الروح القدس المعين، المعزي والمرشد. "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم الي الأبد" (يوحنا 16:14. وكلمة "معين" في اليونانية تشير الي من يشارك الطريق مشجعاً ومرشداً في الطريق، "ملتصقاً" للأشارة الي السكني في قلوب المؤمنيين (رومية 9:8 وكورنثوس الأولي 19:6 و20 و13:12). فلقد "عوضنا" المسيح عن غيابه بحضور الروح القدس، لتولي أمور كان يسوع قام بها أن كان معنا في الجسد. 

وواحد من هذه الأمور هو اظهار الحق. فسكني الروح القدس فينا يمكننا من فهم وتفسير كلمة الله. فقد قال يسوع لتلاميذه "وأما متي جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم الي جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 13:16). فهو يظهر لعقولنا ارشاد الله فيما يتعلق بالعبادة، والأيمان، والحياة المسيحية. فهو المرشد الأمين الذي يقودنا نازعاً كل عرقلة في الطريق، موسعاً ادراكنا، وموضحاً لنا كل ما نحتاجه. فهو يرشدنا في طريقنا الروحي. فمن غير قيادتة نسقط في الخطية. ومن أهم الحقائق التي يظهرها لنا، هو أن المسيح حقاً ابن الله (يوحنا 26:15 وكورنثوس الأولي 3:12). ويقنعنا الروح القدس بآلوهية المسيح وبنوته، وحياته، وكونه المسيا المنتظر، كذلك آلامه وموته، بل وقيامته وصعوده، ورفعته الي يمين الله، ودوره كديان العالم. ويعطي مجداً للمسيح في كل الأشياء (يوحنا 14:16).

ودور أخر من أدواره هو أنه مانح العطايا. وكورنثوس الأولي 12 يصف الهبات الروحية التي تمنح للمؤمنيين كجسد المسيح علي الأرض. وكل هذه العطايا كبيرها وصغيرها، يمنحها لها الروح القدس حتي نصبح سفراء المسيح، لكي يري الناس نعمته ويمجدوا الله.

كما أن الروح القدس يساعدنا كي نثمر في حياتنا المسيحية. فعندما يسكن فينا، يبدأ حصاد ثمر الأيمان المزروعة فينا – محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، تعفف، لطف، ايمان، وداعة، وضبط النفس (غلاطية 22:5-23). فهذه ليست أعمال الجسد، الذي لا يقدر أن يحمل ثمراً ولكن عمل حضور الروح القدس في حياتنا.

ومعرفة أن الروح القدس يسكن فينا، وأنه يصنع المعجزات، ولم ولن يتركنا لأبد الآبدين يسبب فرحة وراحة عظمي لنفوسنا. فشكراً لله من أجل عطيته العظيمة – الروح القدس وعمله في حياتنا!​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الغيبوبة بالروح أمر كتابي؟

الجواب: فكرة "الغيبوبة بالروح" تأتي من وضع الواعظ يديه علي شخص ما وسقوط ذلك الشخص علي الأرض، لأنه غير قادر علي تحمل قوة الروح القدس. والذين يمارسون "الغيبوبة الروحية" يستخدمون الآية الكتابية بأن الناس يصبحون "مثل الموتي" (رؤيا 17:1)، أو بالسقوط علي وجههم (حزقيال 28:1 ودانيال 17:8-18 ودانيال 7:10-9). ولكن يوجد الكثير من التناقض بين ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس عن "السقوط علي الوجه" وممارسة فكرة "الغيبوبة الروحية".  

1. السقوط علي الوجه الكتابي كان نتيجة لمشاهدة انسان لشيء خارق للطبيعة أو لرؤيا معينة مثل مشاهدة ظهور المسيح في ملء مجده (متي 6:17). ولكن الغيبوبة الروحية الممارسة اليوم، يسقط فيها الأنسان كنتيجة للمس شخص آخر له.

2. الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي علي الكثير من حالات السقوط علي الوجه، لأنه أمر نادر الحدوث. ولكن في ظاهرة "الغيبوبة بالروح" يسقط الناس في الأجتماعات الكنسية الأسبوعية بصورة دائمة.

3. سقوط الناس في الكتاب المقدس يحدث كنتيجة ابنهارهم الشديد لما رأوه أو بسبب من رأوه. في حين أن في حالة "الغيبوبة الروحية" يسقط الناس علي ظهورهم بعد أن يقوم الواعظ بلمسهم أو ازاحتهم.

ولاندعي أن كل حلالت الغيبوبة في الروح هي حالات غير صادقة، فكثير من الناس يشعرون بقوة شديدة تجعلهم يسقطون. ولكننا لا نجد ادلة كتابية تعضد هذه الظاهرة. فتفسيرنا أن هذه القوة ليست من الله أو عمل الروح القدس.

ومن المؤسف أن يركز الناس اتجاهاتهم الروحية علي ممارسة مثل تلك الظواهر بدلاً من التركيز علي الثمار العملية التي تمنح لنا لتمجيد الله بحياتنا (غلاطية 22:5-23). فهذه الظواهر لاتعتبر أدلة لحلول الروح القدس. ولكن الأدلة تظهر في تمجيد الأنسان لله بترنيمات روحية وشكر لله. أفسس 18:5-20 وغلاطية 22:5-23.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن أن ينفصل المؤمن عن الروح القدس؟

الجواب: ببساطة، كلا. لا يمكن أن ينفصل الروح القدس عن المؤمن. وهذا موضح في أجزاء عديدة من العهد الجديد. فعلي سبيل المثال، رومية 9:8 يقول لنا "وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، ان كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم. ولكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح، فذلك ليس له" والآية هنا توضح أنه ان كان الروح القدس لا يسكن في الشخص، فهذا الشخص غير مخلص، فان كان الروح القدس سينفصل عن المؤمن، فهذا الشخص قد خسر علاقته مع الله وخلاصه. ولكن هذا يتناقض مع تعاليم الكتاب عن الضمان الأبدي للمسيحي. والآية الأخري التي تتحدث عن سكني الروح القدس الدائم في حياة المؤمن نجدها في يوحنا 16:14. ويقول هنا المسيح أن الله الآب سيمنحكم معيناً وهو "سيكون معكم دائماً".

وحقيقة أن الروح القدس لن يترك المؤمن هي حقيقة مذكورة في أفسس 13:1-14 حيث يذكر أن المؤمنون "مختومين" بختم الروح القدس، "ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع، أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين، صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح. لأنه هو سلامنا، الذي جعل الأثنين واحداً، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط". وفكرة الختم تعبر عن الملكية والتبعية. فالله وعد كل الذين يؤمنون به وبأبنه يسوع بالحياة الأبدية، ودليل أنه يحفظ وعده أنه أرسل روحه القدوس ليسكن في المؤمنيين الي يوم الفداء. وكعربون للحياة الأبدية حيث الشركة مع الله أرسل الله روحه القدوس لضمان الشركة الآتية. ويذكر كورنثوس الثانية 22:1 وأفسس 30:4 كون المؤمنون مختومون بختم البنوة.  

وقبيل موت المسيح، وقيامته، وصعوده الي السماء كان للروح القدس علاقة "غير مستمرة" مع البشر. فحل الروح القدس علي الملك شاول، ثم غادره (صموئيل الأول 14:16) وحل علي داوود (صموئيل الأول 13:16). وبعد أن ارتكب خطيئة الزني، خشي داوود بأن يؤخذ الروح القدس منه (مزمور 11:51). وحل الروح القدس علي بصلئيل وملأه بروح المعرفة والصنعة (خروج 2:31-5). ولكن لايذكر الكتاب استمرار تلك العلاقات. وذلك تغير بعد صعود يسوع المسيح الي السماء. وبداية بيوم الخمسين (أعمال الرسل أصحاح 2)، بدأ الروح القدس بالسكني بصورة دائمة في قلوب المؤمنين. وهذا هو تتميم لوعد الله بأنه دائماً معنا، لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا.

وبالرغم من أن الروح القدس لا ينفصل عن المؤمن، فمن الممكن أن نرتكب الخطيئة وأن نتسبب في "اخماد الروح القدس" (تسالونيكي الأولي 19:5) أو في "احزان الروح القدس" (أفسس 30:4). فدائماً للخطيئة عواقب تؤثر علي علاقتنا مع الله. وبالرغم من أن علاقتنا مع الله مضمونة بالمسيح، فالخطيئة الدفينة في حياتنا يمكن وأن تعرقل مسيرتنا مع الله وشركتنا معه وتخمد عمل الروح القدس في حياتنا. وهنا تظهر أهمية اعترافنا بخطايانا لله "ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل، حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم" (يوحنا الأولي 9:1). فبينما أنه لنا ضمان عدم انفصال الروح القدس عنا، فأننا قد نفقد بهجة حضوره في حياتنا​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الفرق بين الموهبة والهبة الروحية؟

الجواب: هناك أوجه أختلاف و تقارب بين المواهب والهبات الروحية. فالنوعين يمنحهما الله للأنسان. والأثنان يتحسنان بالأستخدام. والأثنان يستخدما لخدمة الآخرين وليس لأغراض شخصية. فكورنثوس الأولي 7:12 يذكر أن المواهب الروحية تستخدم لنفع الآخرين... وليس لنفع الشخص نفسه. وحيث أن الوصايا العظمي تنطوي علي محبة الله والآخرين، فمن الطبيعي أن يستخدم الله الهبات الممنوحة للشخص. والأختلاف يأتي في أصل الهبات الروحية أو المواهب ومتي تمنح. فيمكن أن يكون الشخص موهوباً بغض النظر عن ايمانه بالمسيح، فموهبته يمكن أن تكون نتيجة تكوينه الجيني (مثل المواهب الموسيقية، أو الفنية، أو الرياضية) والبيئة التي تربي فيها (تشجيع الوالدين لتعلم الموسيقي) أو لأن الله أراد أن يمنح شخص ما موهبة معينة (مثل بصلئيل في سفر الخروج 1:31-6). في حين أن الهبات الروحية يمنحها الروح القدس للمؤمن (رومية 3:12 و6) عندما يسلم الفرد قلبه لله طالباً المغفرة لخطاياه. ويمنح الروح القدس المؤمن الهبات الروحية التي يشاءها (كورنثوس الأولي 11:12). ويوجد ثلاث قوائم أساسية للهبات الروحية:  

رومية 3:12-8 يذكر الهبات الروحية كالتالي: التنبؤ، خدمة الآخرين (بصورة عامة)، التعليم، الأعطاء بسخاء، القيادة، وابداء الرحمة. كورنثوس الأولي 8:12-11 يذكر هذه الهبات كالتالي: كلمة الحكمة (المقدرة علي ايضاح الحكمة الروحية)، عمل المعجزات، النبؤة، التكلم بألسنة (المقدرة علي التكلم بلغة لم يدرسها الفرد)، ترجمة الألسنة. والقائمة الثالثة موجودة في أفسس 10:4-12، والتي تذكر أن الله أعطي كنيستة الرسل والأنبياء والمبشرين والوعاظ المعلمين. وهناك التساؤل عن عدد الهبات الروحية حيث أن القوائم مختلفة. كما نري أنه من الممكن أن تكون هذه القوائم غير مكتملة حيث أن الله أعطانا هذه القوائم علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر.

وفي حين أن المواهب شيء يتدرب عليه الشخص وينميه لأن يصبح هواية أو مستقبل وظيفي، فأن الروح القدس يعطي الهبات الروحية لبناء الكنيسة. ويستخدم المؤمنون الهبات الروحية لتوسيع مملكة الله. فالجميع مدعوون ومجهزون "للخدمة" وعمل الله (أفسس 12:4). والجميع قد منحوا هبات لكي يشاركوا في عمل الرب كتقديراً لما صنع الله بهم. ويجد المسيح شبعاً في تأدية عمل الله وواجب قادة الكنيسة هو اعداد المؤمنيين لعمل الله الذي دعاهم للمشاركة فيه. والغرض من الهبات الروحية هو أن الكنيسة ككل تنمو وتتقوي كنتيجة طبيعية لمشاركة كل عضو من جسد المسيح بالهبات الممنوحة له.

ولتلخيص الأختلافات بين المواهب والهبات الروحية: (1) فالموهبة هي نتيجة للتدريب أو التكوين الجيني للفرد، بينما يمنح الروح القدس الهبات الروحية للأنسان. (2) يمكن أن يكون الشخص الموهوب مسيحياً مؤمنا أو لا، ولكن الهبة الروحية تمنح للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح فقط. (3) في حين أن المواهب والهبات الروحية يجب أن يستخدما لمجد الله، فأن الهبات الروحية مهدفة لذلك، بينما يمكن استخدام المواهب لأغراض غير روحية.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل التكلم بألسنة دليل علي حلول الروح القدس؟

الجواب: يذكر سفر أعمال الرسل ثلاثة مرات صاحب فيها التكلم بألسنة حلول الروح القدس (أعمال الرسل 4:2 و44:10-46 و6:19). ولكن هذه المرات الثلاث هي الأدلة الوحيدة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس لمصاحبة التكلم بالألسنة للملء بالروح القدس. ونري من خلال سفر أعمال الرسل أن الآلاف من الناس آمنوا بالمسيح ولا يذكر أي شيء عن تكلمهم بالألسنة (أعمال الرسل 41:2 و 5:8-25 و 31:16-34 و20:21). ولايوجد أي شيء في العهد الجديد يعلمنا أن التكلم بألسنة هو دليل الملء بالروح القدس. بل علي العكس، فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن كل مؤمن بالمسيح يسكن الروح القدس فيه (رومية 9:8 وكورنثوس الأولي 13:12 وأفسس 13:1-14)، ولكن ليس كل مؤمن يتكلم بالألسنة (كورنثوس الأولي 29:12-31).  

فلم كان التكلم بألسنة دلالة حلول الروح القدس في هذه المرات الثلاث المذكورة في سفر أعمال الرسل؟ الأصحاح الثاني في أعمال الرسل يذكر أن التلاميذ قد تعمدوا بالروح القدس وتقووا به لأعلان بشارة الأنجيل. وذلك مكن التلاميذ من التحدث بلغات أخري (ألسنة أخري) حتي يشاركوا رسالة الأنجيل مع الآخرين بلغتهم. وأعمال الرسل الأصحاح العاشر يدون أن بطرس الرسول قد أرسل لمشاركة رسالة الأنجيل مع غير اليهود. وحيث أنه كان يصعب علي بطرس والمسيحيون الآوائل قبول الأمم في جسد المسيح، فقد أعد الله المؤمنون بأسمه أن يتحدثوا بلغات يفهمها المؤمنون الآوائل كدليل علي امتلائهم بالروح تماماً مثل بطرس والآخرين (أعمال الرسل 47:10 و 17:11).

ويصف أعمال الرسل 44:10-47 "فبينما بطرس يتكلم بهذه الأمور حل الروح القدس علي جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون الكلمة. فاندهش المؤمنون الذين من أهل الختان، كل من جاء مع بطرس، لأن موهبة الروح القدس قد انسكبت علي الأمم أيضاً. لأنهم كانوا يسمعونهم يتكلمون بألسنة ويعظمون الله" ويشير بطرس الي هذا الحدث لاحقاً بأنه دليل علي أن الله يخلص الأمم أيضاً (أعمال الرسل 7:15-11).

فلا يجب علي المسيحيون توقع التكلم بألسنة عند قبولهم يسوع المسيح كمخلصهم الشخصي أو كدليل لمعمودية الروح القدس. فالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر حالتين فقط تكلم فيها الناس بألسنة عند قبولهم المسيح. التكلم بألسنة هي هبة معجزية بهدف معين لوقت معين. فهي لم تعتبر ولا تعتبر دليل علي قبول الروح القدس.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المعني بالسلوك بالروح؟

الجواب: روح الله يسكن في المؤمنيين، وهو رجاء المجد فيهم (كولوسي 27:1). والذين يسلكون بالروح سيظهر ذلك في كل دقيقة ويوم في حياتهم. وذلك نتيجة لأختيارهم أن يتوكلوا علي الروح القدس لقيادة أفكارهم وأعمالهم وكلماتهم (رومية 11:6-14). وفشل المؤمن في التوكل علي الروح القدس يومياً سيؤدي الي عدم مقدرته أن يعيش كما يدعوه الكتاب (يوحنا 3:3 وأفسس 1:4 وفيليبي 27:1). فنحن نعلم أننا أن سلكنا بالروح فستحمل حياتنا ثماره وهي محبة فرح، سلام، طول آناة، صلاح، أيمان، تعفف، ووداعة، ولطف (غلاطية 22:5 و23). والأمتلاء (أو السلوك) بالروح هو السماح للمسيح وتعاليمه بالسكني فينا (كولوسي 16:3). 

والنتيجة هي شكر، ترنم، وفرح (أفسس 18:5-20 وكولوسي 16:3). فأبناء الله سينقادون بروح الله (رومية 14:8). فعندما يختار المؤمن الا يسلك بالروح فأنه ينقاد الي الخطيئة وبهذا يحزن قلب الله، وهنا يأتي دور الأعتراف والندم والرجوع الي الله (أفسس 30:4 ويوحنا الأولي 9:1). فنجد أن "السلوك بالروح"، هو تسليم خطواتك لله والسماح له بقيادة عقلك. بل هو "المسيرة مع" الروح القدس. وفي النهاية، كما قبلنا المسيح بالأيمان، فأنه ينبغي أن نسلك بالأيمان، الي أن يأخذنا الي سماه ونسمع صوت القدير قائلاً: "فاني وان كنت غائباً في الجسد لكني معكم في الروح، فرحاً، وناظراً ترتيبكم ومتانة ايمانكم في المسيح.... نعماً أيها العبد الصالح الأمين! كنت أميناً في القليل فأقيمك علي الكثير. ادخل الي فرح سيدك!" (كولوسي 5:2 ومتي 23:25).​


----------

